#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  St Petersburg Pics

## ShrewedPunter

Here are some St Petersburg pics. Really amazing city.. full of palaces, museums, restaurants & bars. The metro stations are stunning.. all built in a different style.

Cheaper than Moscow and more freindly I think...


High speed Train from Moscow to St Petersburg only 4 hours.



Winter Palace & Hermitage at night









Out and about 





Kazan Cathedral





The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood











Katyusha Restaurant







Some Metro Station's









Yelagin Island

----------


## TuskegeeBen

:smilie_clap:

----------


## naptownmike

Great pictures. Looks like the weather is turning cold there.

----------


## SKkin

Beautiful pics as usual SP.

----------


## Dragonfly

nice,

no hotties pics ?

----------


## NamPikToot

Looks stunning now. I went in the late 80s and those shots stagger me how far its come. The history of the place is amazing, most forgotten before the revolution but christ did the place have a hard time in WW2 and more so the people. Living on bread made of sawdust, jesus we in western europe had a hard time in WW2 but the Russians were a whole different gravy. The worst bit is ihat after winning the war comrade stalin murdered 20 Million of them in pursuit of his dream - biggest genocide perpetrated - number disputed. Say what you like about them now but by god they are one tough bunch and deserve respect as a people if nothing else but for what they've been put through.

----------


## HuangLao

Brilliant images, Punty...

St. Petersburg has become one groovy locale. 

Where else in Russia or the region are ya traveling to?

Cheers!!

 :bananaman:

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pics, comrade Puntski. Very nice. Looks like things are doing well with you & Natasha. Happy & safe travels to both of you.  :Wink:

----------


## Ennis

Stunning pictures, Thank you for sharing - Ennis

----------


## PAG

Spasheeba.   Excellent, particularly the church and the autumnal colours in the park.

----------


## cyrille

You _placed_ those leaves there, haven't you.

Arty bastard!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neverna

Great pics, Punty. The place looks lovely. Any pics of your loom? 

Safe travels.

----------


## Klondyke

> comrade stalin murdered 20 Million of them in pursuit of his dream - biggest genocide perpetrated - number disputed.


Such figures always liked to be exaggerated, 10 M here, 10 M there, who cares. Who has counted? Also the figures of Saddam, Khaddafi, MIlosevic, Assad, Fidel, etc?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Onya punty. Livin the dream mate.

----------


## aging one

> Onya punty. Livin the dream mate.


Aint that the truth. Old DJ Pat must be hurting, so jealous of Punty even before the babe and the travels..

----------


## happynz

Looks like you were hanging around the nice end of town.

----------


## david44

While many other cities were in famous 20th century struggles, the survival of Leningrad was exemplary, Ho Chi Minh, Algiers,Nanjing,Stalingrad and Berlin all saw terrible urban fighting Leningrad came through it all with a resliience and legend perhaps only comparable with Warsaw.

----------


## Klondyke

> the survival of Leningrad was exemplary,


Although always hearing/reading a lot about the siege, only when I was there visiting for few days in 70's I could feel and imagine the dismay the survivors had to live through...

----------


## Luigi

Quality pics as always Punski, cheers.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

A morning trip on the train to Tsarskoye Selo to see 'Catherines Palace'. 

There were about 10 million tourists in the queue so we decided not to go inside this time.







Palace







Grounds












A security man spent a few minutes trying to convince a group of Chinese people to get off the grass. he gave up in the end and walked away lul

Ahhhhhh tis the small things in life......




Uprising square




When in Rome..



Very nice and cheap soup

----------


## happynz

Awesome pix, SP.

----------


## Dillinger

Show us your loom,  Puntski

----------


## NamPikToot

SP great pics and thanks for taking the trouble to post them. Where are you planning on over-wintering somewhere warm or are you gonna brave the russian winter?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Rented apartment not loom..

However here is a cheap Russian loom from a few weeks back at domodedovo airport

----------


## Dragonfly94

Went in 1970 104 guineas with Cosmos, 2 weeks all in, Kiev, Moscow, Leningrad as twas then. Nothing to do at night time, grey, grim and put me off socialism for life. Would not mind going again as Thais do not need a visa so that's the Mrs sorted. Then they had not finished post war reconstruction and you only got 2 roubles for a quid, 7 on the black market!.

----------


## Dragonfly94

> Aint that the truth. Old DJ Pat must be hurting, so jealous of Punty even before the babe and the travels..



You miserable old shit stirrer

----------


## Topper

Amazing pictures and thank you for sharing!

----------


## Klondyke

> When in Rome..


Sovetskoye Shampanskoye have been always very good (and cheap). Does it still exist and did you taste it SP? 
Perhaps no longer allowed to call it "Champagne"...

----------


## bsnub

> Sovetskoye Shampanskoye have been always very good (and cheap).


You would know eh Comrade.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Nice day out for a walk along the bank of the Neva River to see the Cruiser Aurora































Metros



other pics







supermarket vodka aisle

----------


## Dillinger

Bet there's no cat or unicorn cafes over there :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> Nice day out for a walk along the bank of the Neva River to see the Cruiser Aurora


The Aurora is to be blamed for all what had happened those days: The revolution has started at gunshot from Aurora...

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Metro and bus to Petergof palace 











Palace






Outside











Chessboard cascade


Gulf of Finland


going back


'Herring under a fur coat' salad

----------


## Dillinger

Top pics mate, food looks awful mind

----------


## HuangLao

> Top pics mate



And easily his best work of all his piccy threads!!!
Ain't modern gadgetry technology grand.
Cheers, Punty...

 :bananaman:

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Russian craft beer

----------


## Jack meoff

Super collection of pics there Spunty.
Thanks.

----------


## Dillinger

Top one looks like Scrumpy

Bottom one looks like something Klong Toey would drink :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Top one looks like Scrumpy
> 
> Bottom one looks like something Klong Toey would drink


Middle one sounds like something SeekingAss would drink

----------


## hick

Fantastic shots. 

I kinda get why you stopped putting up pics of you or your bird (pussy), but Y no local talent?  
You're really doing the local slags a disservice.   :Smile: 



Still get little to no pull from Russian cities...all looks a bit soulless to me.

That said, I've looked into flying over to the Kamchatka peninsula from Aleutian islands in Alaska and I believe I'll get to that one day.  Trekking thru well-planned routes in Siberia would be outstanding.

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Victory Square & WW2 monument

















lunch at the canteen for £2 pp

----------


## david44

Great value if you like beetroot and tip top pix thanks
Looks like Borscht soup with yog?
Beer or cider ?
Beetroot salad?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

> Great value if you like beetroot and tip top pix thanks
> Looks like Borscht soup with yog?
> Beer or cider ?
> Beetroot salad?


Yeah with sour cream. It's apple juice

Borsch is my favourite food in Russia along with herring and chicken Kiev 



Actually marinated herring in oil is food of the gods .. a close second to vindaloo haha

----------


## david44

All yummy esp herrings thanks for sharing and such clear pix

----------


## Looper

Top pics comrade spuntski.

 :UK: 

That phone camera is shockingly good.

Is that the samsung s7 or s8 or something?

My 6.4 inch Mi Max 2 is a great phone with a lovely screen but the camera is decidedly average.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Tip top pics Puntski!!!

Garlic snails looked nice, no vodka shortages in the supermarkets.

Battle ships and Palaces, all good.

You even got a random cat pic in to piss Pat off.

You learn't much Russian over there?

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Hermitage museum. 700rub entry but the place is gigantic.. I didn't see it all in 4 hours. Fair few Thai people were there actually.. as well as Chinese groups.







Inside





















Egyptian area













others







Admiralty building



St Isaacs cathedral



really nice Georgian restaurant. Huge soup dumplings were nice.

----------


## Neverna

More cracking pics, Punty. Well done, sir!

----------


## ShrewedPunter

Really cold long walk to see an old Soviet submarine from the 1950s 400rub entry.

















burger

----------


## NamPikToot

Its a wonder with the revolution and decades of neglect that so much survived - thank goodness. Top photos

----------


## NamPikToot

> lunch at the canteen for £2 pp



Erm did the server look like Earl? the drink looks sus :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

> 400rub entry.


Shoulda slipped him some cash

----------


## Dragonfly94

Anthem at the Marinksy home of the Kirov, always better than the Bolshoi of course!

----------


## Looper

^Valery Gergiev is a man who clearly gets into his work.

Here he is conducting Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade

----------


## NamPikToot

SP,  you may want to investigate Russian cultural dancing, you may get away with it in the name of contemporary culture

----------


## ShrewedPunter

my authentic russian homemade lunch

herring in oil, onion and caviar on black bread.. washed down with vodka 





few random end of thread pics

a mall



a digger



artillery 



British drinks

----------


## NamPikToot

> my authentic russian homemade lunch
> 
> herring in oil, onion and caviar on black bread.. washed down with vodka


Nice one SP, was the Caviar OK? Love it myself but its a bit cost prohibitive to be lathering on me wine snack every saturday.

----------


## dirk diggler

Nice pics man, love a bowl of borsche. I never realised how beatiful that place is, looked up flights, best options around 30k thb,

Nice pad on Airbnb for 326 thb per night

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/2152421...sia&s=3h5H3oRH

nice one 2,186 thb

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/2371147...sia&s=3h5H3oRH

Designer studio with a hammock and a parrot 2185thb

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/22564543?location=St%20Petersburg%2C%20Saint%20Pet  ersburg%2C%20Russia&s=ry3NhSg9

Superstar Elite In Center 5 star 3,651thb
Luxury designer apartment has all. 2 bedrooms, really 3 if curtains count? marble floors, dimmer lighting, 6 person jacuzzi, two person sauna, two showers, washer which drys clothes too. bidet for the ladies and gents. lol. brazilian real wood floors

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/7798804?location=St%20Petersburg%2C%20Saint%20Pete  rsburg%2C%20Russia&s=ry3NhSg9

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/1246524...sia&s=ry3NhSg9

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/6874600...sia&s=ry3NhSg9


Holy shit man, what's the catch, is it 500thb a beer or something?

----------


## Chittychangchang

PM Punty and you can doss down on his mother in laws sofa for free. :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Another great thread Punter.

Brilliant pictures.  :tumbs:

----------


## Klondyke

> ^Valery Gergiev is a man who clearly gets into his work.


As with his Ossetians background (he was raised in Ossetia and is married to an Ossetians musician) he confirms what was recently remarked by dangerous Mr. Putin: 



> Ukraine pursues the same policy against its own people that cost Georgia to lose territory after then-leader Mikhail Saakashvilis war on Ossetia, Russian President Vladimir Putin said, warning Kiev not to go down the same road.


https://teakdoor.com/world-news/18789...ml#post3840320 (Poland Seals Deal To Buy LNG From U.S.)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valery_Gergiev



> Valery Abisalovich Gergiev, is a Russian conductor and opera company director of Ossetian origin.





> During the 2008 South Ossetia war, Gergiev accused the Georgian government of massacring ethnic Ossetians, triggering the conflict with Russia.[14] He came to Tskhinvali and conducted a concert near the ruined building of the South Ossetian Parliament as tribute to the victims of the war.[15]
> 
> Gergiev has been, according to Alex Ross in The New Yorker, "a prominent supporter of the current Russian regime. Last year [2012], in a television ad for Putin's third Presidential campaign, he said, 'One needs to be able to hold oneself presidentially, so that people reckon with the country. I don't know if it's fear? Respect? Reckoning.'"[16]

----------


## armstrong

A bit of a trip report would help. Otherwise it's just pictures of stuff.

----------


## Luigi

You (and others) might like this video, Punty.

Top Gear Race across St. Petersburg.

May in tiny new city car
Hammond on a bike.
Stig on public transport
Twathead in a hovercraft Van.

https://vimeo.com/channels/448736/119235665

----------

